# 2010 Roubaix Pictures and prices



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I was at the bike shop yesterday and the clerk says he can get me 2010 Roubaix in blue but the dealer guide picture was weak. Any where I can view on the web? Specialized web site seems to list only the 2009's. He said prices are down so why buy a 2009 that cost more than a 2010? Does anyone know the prices for the Roubaix line? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Draton (Aug 4, 2009)

I am actually considering buying the 2010 Tarmac Comp. I stopped by my LBS a week ago and they said that the actual price points are going to remain fixed/very similar to current price points but some of the 'higher end' construction is going to trickle down. For example, the 2010 Tarmac Comp will be the same $2700 MSRP but with the FACT 8r carbon of the Elite in the previous generation. Of course, I'm taking the word of an unfamiliar LBS so it could be misinformation...they are always trying to up sell.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

*prices*

in UK, prices are up about 12%

For example, the roubaix elite (2009) is RRP £1470

2010 model is £1700 RRP and is identical apart from slight graphics change

I just bought a 2009 for £1350 so I'm pretty stoked


----------



## El Castigador (Aug 12, 2009)

dougrocky123 said:


> I was at the bike shop yesterday and the clerk says he can get me 2010 Roubaix in blue but the dealer guide picture was weak. Any where I can view on the web? Specialized web site seems to list only the 2009's. He said prices are down so why buy a 2009 that cost more than a 2010? Does anyone know the prices for the Roubaix line? Thanks in advance.


I test rode this 2010 Elite today, it was $1900. The Comp was $2300 I believe.


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

My LBS said the the 2009 Expert msrp is 3700.00 and the new 2010 msrp is 3300.00.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*2010 Expert*

Its the 2010 Expert I was looking at in the dealer guide. It comes with the new Ultegra which is lacking in style points, in my opinion, but has the trickle down upgrades from DA. Its the blue model I wish I could find a better picture. The msrp appears to be $3300 and the sale price was to be $3000 but the super sale price is $2800!


----------



## Draton (Aug 4, 2009)

Doug, did you happen to see any of the MSRPs on the '10 Tarmac Comp/Expert? Are those remaining in line with the Roubaix? If they are it seems the LBS I went to was trying to sell me, or at least push last year's bikes.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

The price sheet was behind the counter for staff eyes only. No 2010's to look at until the big sale to clear out the 2009's is over.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

If I did my math right, that $2800 equates to 15% off, which is what I got off on a new 2010 Roubaix Comp.




dougrocky123 said:


> Its the 2010 Expert I was looking at in the dealer guide. It comes with the new Ultegra which is lacking in style points, in my opinion, but has the trickle down upgrades from DA. Its the blue model I wish I could find a better picture. The msrp appears to be $3300 and the sale price was to be $3000 but the super sale price is $2800!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

My LBS has one with team paint, on the floor, didn't look at price because I was getting fitted for a 09 roubaix pro with 2010 Sram Force! I'm all peaches!
The frame was slightly diff. The spot where the rear stays meet the seat tube was filled in with carbon. Not sure if that was designed in other models, but it is not on mine.


----------



## El Castigador (Aug 12, 2009)

dougrocky123 said:


> I was at the bike shop yesterday and the clerk says he can get me 2010 Roubaix in blue but the dealer guide picture was weak. Any where I can view on the web? Specialized web site seems to list only the 2009's. He said prices are down so why buy a 2009 that cost more than a 2010? Does anyone know the prices for the Roubaix line? Thanks in advance.


I just picked up my first road bike on my way home from work...2010 Roubaix Comp, $2199. The sticker was $2700. Now I just have to get some pedals, I don't think my Mallets would look right.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

El Castigador said:


> I just picked up my first road bike on my way home from work...2010 Roubaix Comp, $2199. The sticker was $2700. Now I just have to get some pedals, I don't think my Mallets would look right.



Keep the spoke guard though! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Castigador (Aug 12, 2009)

penn_rider said:


> Keep the spoke guard though! :thumbsup:


Do you know where I can find a bigger one?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

El Castigador said:


> Do you know where I can find a bigger one?


Yup.
View attachment 174821

Big enough?


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Yup.
> View attachment 174821
> 
> Big enough?




beat me to it!


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Pulled the trigger*

I picked up a 2010 Roubaix Expert on Friday. They didn't have the blue model so white it is.Also has black panels in carbon and metallic silver outlines. I put on my Dura Ace tubeless wheels and it has a lively yet somewhat muted ride. Does not feel sluggish at all. The new Ultegra is lacking in style ( dull grey) but works well. The brakes are great and I picked up an extra tooth in back for climbing. The msrp is $3300 and I got it for $2800. The stock Roval wheels have white hubs and six white spokes per wheel in sequence.


----------



## raduray (Jul 29, 2009)

dougrocky123 said:


> The stock Roval wheels have white hubs and six white spokes per wheel in sequence.


Which model Rovals? Also, what saddle?


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

dougrocky123 said:


> I was at the bike shop yesterday and the clerk says he can get me 2010 Roubaix in blue but the dealer guide picture was weak. Any where I can view on the web? Specialized web site seems to list only the 2009's. He said prices are down so why buy a 2009 that cost more than a 2010? Does anyone know the prices for the Roubaix line? Thanks in advance.



I ordered the 2010 Roubaix Pro SRAM....same list price as the 2009 but my LBS said they got some good incentives and are able to mark it down lower than they could the 2009. I am paying well under the list price


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Pics on website*

The 2010 Roubaixs are now on the Specialized website with pics,specs and prices! Still not a very good picture of the blue Roubaix Expert.


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

dougrocky123 said:


> The 2010 Roubaixs are now on the Specialized website with pics,specs and prices! Still not a very good picture of the blue Roubaix Expert.



The list is actually lower than 2009! I'm still beating that list by a good bit....I am so excited. Now that they are on the website, hopefully it will ship very soon!


----------



## michelinman (Apr 5, 2008)

So how are you all getting ~15% off the msrp of the new 2010 bikes? It would seem as if the dealers dont even want to go 15% off the 2008 bikes...

Is there something I am missing (other than knowing a bottom line negotiating price)?


----------



## biggiebiker (Aug 10, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!! They have a Roubaix Comp compact RIVAL!!!!
Seriously, can I return my Comp 105 for that? gah

All I can say is my experience. I walked into the shop, they had the 2010 Roubaix Comp on display with a sticker of $2400. I talked, test rode, liked it. I had also been looking at a 2009 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 4, at another shop discounted to $2000. So I had nothing to lose, I offered the guy $2200, his boss came back at $2250, we made the deal.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

You got me by $50. Yeah I see they have a Rival group one on their website. It's OK. Mine shifts nicely.




biggiebiker said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!! They have a Roubaix Comp compact RIVAL!!!!
> Seriously, can I return my Comp 105 for that? gah
> 
> All I can say is my experience. I walked into the shop, they had the 2010 Roubaix Comp on display with a sticker of $2400. I talked, test rode, liked it. I had also been looking at a 2009 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 4, at another shop discounted to $2000. So I had nothing to lose, I offered the guy $2200, his boss came back at $2250, we made the deal.


----------



## Draton (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm waiting for my Tarmac Comp Rival to come in, I was going to go with the 105 and the guy mentioned they had Rival so I went for it... I paid for it with a slight delay.


----------



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

I assume these prices that everyone's talking about for various 2010 models is pre-tax? Because if not, damn, those are some pretty nice deals folks are getting.

Has anyone managed to get an 2010 Elite out-the-door for $2000 or less?

Also, given the lower cost of Rival compared to Ultegra, I assume that shops would be willing to cut the price of the Comp Rival more than the Comp Ultegra. Has anyone tested this theory?


----------



## biggiebiker (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah pre-tax on those prices. I have to imagine $2k out the door is possible on the elite, they are probably stickered at $2k so just offer $1850 or $1800. Nothing to lose for you if they say no.

Comps are 105, ultegra doesnt start until the Expert. Reality is, with no price on the site for the Comp Rival, it's probably a month or two away at least... not a huge difference between the components, I just always thought the hidden cables were cool. Rather keep riding than wait for a new bike with minor changes!


----------



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

There is a price for the Comp Rival if you believe Specialized aligns much of their lower end Tarmacs and Roubaix models to be equal in price. Tarmac Comp Rival is $2700 list.

The prices for the Elite lineup are unchained from 2009-2010, $2200. My LBS told me they planned to list it for $2150. And they implied that $2k out THEIR door for something like that isn't going to happen.


----------



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

El Castigator - Are you certain that the 2010 Elite was $1900? Specialized lists a $1900 Roubaix online for the 2010 lineup but it's of a years-old geometry. If you're right, you've got a real sweet LBS.


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am LOVING my LBS! I am out the door (before tax) at $3750 on the Roubaix Pro SRAM!

Not only did Specialized lower the list cost for 2010, but the LBS is giving me a great deal too!


----------



## saga (Jan 4, 2008)

In % how much are you getting off the retail price?


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

saga said:


> In % how much are you getting off the retail price?



well, it lists for $4400 so I am getting about 15% off.


----------



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

vets1173 said:


> I am LOVING my LBS! I am out the door (before tax) at $3750 on the Roubaix Pro SRAM!
> 
> Not only did Specialized lower the list cost for 2010, but the LBS is giving me a great deal too!


Not to be nitpicky, but "out the door" generally means tax included. Nonetheless, enjoy the ride. Be sure to post a review!

---

On another note, How does the 2010 Roubaix Compact compare to the Elite and Comp level machines? Is the ride pretty much the same? I love the flat black look, and the price is more in line with my budget.


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

lennon2666 said:


> Not to be nitpicky, but "out the door" generally means tax included. Nonetheless, enjoy the ride. Be sure to post a review!
> 
> ---
> 
> On another note, How does the 2010 Roubaix Compact compare to the Elite and Comp level machines? Is the ride pretty much the same? I love the flat black look, and the price is more in line with my budget.



I know what you are saying about the tax...that's why I said specifically "before tax" as I haven't picked it up yet and don't know what the tax will be. Also. my tax may be different than other peoples tax depending on where they live.

Can't help you much on the other comparison. I am going from the Roubaix Triple (before it was a carbon frame) to the Pro. I was very happy on the triple....so I imagine the compact will be a nice ride and upgraded to a carbon frame is a bonus. If they hadn't given me such a great deal, I would be riding that triple for a few more years.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Deals*

In my case I shopped a Norcal chain who seems to discount bikes right from the getgo. Plus they were having a 5 day sale. So the clerk quotes me $2800 for a not in stock 2010 Roubaix Expert with a normal msrp of $3300. I then went to my local Specialized dealer and he had just built up some 2010's that were marked $3300. I asked for a price match of $2800 and he complied. I ran out the door with the bike before he could change his mind! It helps that this is my third bike from them in three years.


----------



## saga (Jan 4, 2008)

carrock said:


> in UK, prices are up about 12%
> 
> For example, the roubaix elite (2009) is RRP £1470
> 
> ...



How come the prices are up 12% in Europe but in America they're the same or if anything lower than last year. Maybe these calculations were done a few months ago because if anything the Euro should be doing better than the dollar.

In the past Specialized has done well keeping prices fair. Does anyone know why the prices are higher in Europe? The SL3 top of the range bike is going for 8,000 EUROS!


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

lennon2666 said:


> I assume these prices that everyone's talking about for various 2010 models is pre-tax? Because if not, damn, those are some pretty nice deals folks are getting.
> 
> Has anyone managed to get an 2010 Elite out-the-door for $2000 or less?
> 
> Also, given the lower cost of Rival compared to Ultegra, I assume that shops would be willing to cut the price of the Comp Rival more than the Comp Ultegra. Has anyone tested this theory?


I just got a price from my LBS for a Tarmac Elite for $1950, plus tax. It should come in around $2K. 

I think I'm going to go for it.


----------



## davidbike (Nov 11, 2006)

There are bike shops offering the 2010 Roubaix Expert Comp as low as $2,800? That would be a great price.


----------



## mcmaclellan (Sep 23, 2009)

I just paid 2083.40 for a 2010 expert compact in the blue color. I'm pumped. I wish I could set up 2010 Force on it, but I think that's out of my price and not offered stock 

I think the wait is going to kill me. it should be in by friday. I'm going from an $800 bianchi with sora to a 2010 $3300 bike with ultegra 6700. I'm a happy kid!

I found some detailed pics of the blue model (it's a triple though!)
http://sunsetpdx.wordpress.com/2009/12/14/quick-look-2010-roubaix-expert/


----------



## Ryder321 (Sep 8, 2009)

> "I just paid 2083.40 for a 2010 expert compact in the blue color. I'm pumped. I wish I could set up 2010 Force on it, but I think that's out of my price and not offered stock."

Is this a typo?

Two thousand and eighty-three U.S. dollars for a new 2010 Roubaix Expert Compact?

$1217 off the msrp of $3300?

That's a 37% discount!

I'm looking at this very bike; it's a "bargain," and if I can get a dealer to give me 37% off, I'm going to get at _least_ this model, if not better still. Although, the Expert models seem to me to offer the best value in the Specialized line-up, beyond which the law of diminishing returns sets in.

This bike with a set of Dura-Ace 7850 SL tubeless wheels would be tremendous.

There are some who argue that this frameset is superior to the S-Works SL2 Roubaix for all but hardcore racers.

Hmm... At 37% off maybe I should get a new road bike... _and a new mountain bike!

...

_ 
[Feverishly counting my shekels...]


----------



## mcmaclellan (Sep 23, 2009)

well, I kinda feel like I cheated a little bit!  I'm on a collegiate team and got a sweet deal through specialized! (plus I got into a bike wreck and my bike was split in half, the woman's insurance paid for about $1,600 of the bike too! haha)

I had spd and mountain bike shoes on my last bike...should I stick with that or do ya'll have any suggestions?


----------



## Ryder321 (Sep 8, 2009)

mcmaclellan said:


> well, I kinda feel like I cheated a little bit!


<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/B/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; mso-style-next:"BM Sorted List"; margin-top:0in; margin-right:0in; margin-bottom:12.0pt; margin-left:.5in; text-indent:-.5in; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:13.0pt; mso-bidi-font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-font-kerning:13.0pt;} p.BMSortedList, li.BMSortedList, div.BMSortedList {mso-style-name:"BM Sorted List"; mso-style-update:auto; margin-top:0in; margin-right:0in; margin-bottom:12.0pt; margin-left:.5in; text-indent:-.5in; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:13.0pt; mso-bidi-font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} p.BMsortedlists, li.BMsortedlists, div.BMsortedlists {mso-style-name:"BM sorted lists"; margin-top:0in; margin-right:0in; margin-bottom:12.0pt; margin-left:.5in; text-indent:-.5in; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; tab-stops:.25in; font-size:13.0pt; mso-bidi-font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} p.BMSortedLists0, li.BMSortedLists0, div.BMSortedLists0 {mso-style-name:"BM Sorted Lists"; margin-top:0in; margin-right:0in; margin-bottom:12.0pt; margin-left:.5in; text-indent:-.5in; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; tab-stops:.25in; font-size:13.0pt; mso-bidi-font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.0in 1.0in 1.0in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style> Oh.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
[sigh]
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
...
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
And YES, you're right.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
You DID cheat!
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
Imagine... All across this land -- and in the United Kingdom, too! -- recent purchasers were filled with rage and despair, gloomily comparing their puny discounts to your staggering 37%, and wondering where they'd gone wrong in life that they should be so mistreated and abused with their miserable little discounts.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
And don't forget the legions of wishful purchasers who suddenly saw heretofore dreams-beyond-reach suddenly become _possibilities _... only to have it all snatched away.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o>
</o>Imagine that. You should be ashamed!
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
Now, tell everyone you're sorry and promise never to do this again... and maybe somebody will tell you about shoes.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
Me? I'm going to bed now, and cry myself to sleep.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

mcmaclellan said:


> I just paid 2083.40 for a 2010 expert compact in the blue color.


:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## phierce (Jan 10, 2010)

nismo73 said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


09 Roubaix Expert Ultegra under 500 mile shop demo
$1500 otd w/ full warranty

Look around for 2009 deals, they're out there.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

mcmaclellan said:


> well, I kinda feel like I cheated a little bit!  I'm on a collegiate team and got a sweet deal through specialized! (plus I got into a bike wreck and my bike was split in half, the woman's insurance paid for about $1,600 of the bike too! haha)
> 
> I had spd and mountain bike shoes on my last bike...should I stick with that or do ya'll have any suggestions?


Go for a nice pair of road shoes (I got the Spclzd Carbon Pro and love 'em!) and some Ultegra road pedals. I did this after I got my Roubaix and was very pleased. (Plus now I get to use the SPD's on my 'cross bike)


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

mcmaclellan said:


> well, I kinda feel like I cheated a little bit!  I'm on a collegiate team and got a sweet deal through specialized! (plus I got into a bike wreck and my bike was split in half, the woman's insurance paid for about $1,600 of the bike too! haha)
> 
> I had spd and mountain bike shoes on my last bike...should I stick with that or do ya'll have any suggestions?


I'm also collegiate, but we only get discounts through a local bike shop that I am not really fond of.
Is there any reason you decided to get the roubaix for racing instead of the tarmac?? I am having second thoughts about getting the roubaix. I've got my stem bottomed out on the headset cap, and at -16 degrees rise but it is still not aggressive enough. Transitioning in turns feels slow and heavy.
For shoes and pedals, I highly recommend you switch to SPD-SL cleat type pedals and shoes. Regular SPDs have vertical play on the upstroke which I find to be highly annoying.
Also, which conference are you in?? I'm in midwest.
here's a couple pics of mine. 2010 elite, ordered for $1800+tax full retail
















put on some sram rival brakes with swisstop pads today


----------



## mcmaclellan (Sep 23, 2009)

I settled with the Roubaix because I know the bike is race-able. I'm a 5th year, down in Georgia, I haven't been in a race yet but it's my goal to enter a few this spring. So I don't know how great I'll be at racing. I figured that I would do better with a bike that provided more comfort on longer hauls. I'm upgrading from an $800 bianchi, so i think this will feel like a whole new ballpark. Even if it's not as stiff as the tarmac, it will be great!


----------



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

I just bought the 2010 Tarmac Elite with 105's for 2,150 incl tax. The prices are running the same between the the models and levels. Here is some food for t thought last years ultegras are this years 105.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

UK price increases are due to the british pound getting weaker and weaker over the last 18 months. The annoying thing will be that the UK prices will be set for 2010 now, and even if the GBP increases in value, the store prices will remain high. I'm not in the market for a new bike now (just bought a ex-demo Look 595 and 2ndhand ebay DA7800 for it), I'm just hopeful that late in 2010 when the 2011 prices are set, the GBP will be really strong and the prices for 2011 will drop 20% ... (reversing the 12% rise this year and then going a little lower again).


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

you should look into forex haha


----------

